# Crevalle Jack---Good To Eat, Yes/No???



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

Is Crevalle Jack good to eat? In my experience I've always heard NO. But honestly one can eat sardines, hardhead, gar, etc. Has anyone ate any Crevalle Jack and is it good? I ask cuz a friend (new-bie to salt) caught a big-en this past weekend and he kept it to eat. I was laughing.

RH


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I've got a recipe for it if'n you want, but my answer is hellno


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Aaahhhhhhhh No!!!!!!,....good Shark Bait !


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)




----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

They are too bloody!! Unless well I won't go there..


----------



## bludaze (Sep 1, 2004)

Lost at sea ...no food for a week...still hellno


----------



## bone (May 28, 2004)

*rusty hook*

at least he's caught a big one. i believe you got a big ole goose egg on a nice jack, and a sow snapper. i had to do it bro. ha ha.

bone


----------



## Buda Blue Water Boy (May 24, 2004)

*No!!!*

Red, oil/greasy meat- fun to catch, not fun for human digestion, much less taste!!! About 25 years ago when I was a teenager, I thought the same thing as you and brought one in and cleaned it- after getting laughed at at the cleaning table I took it home and cooked it and ate it- I can only say you will only do that once!!!


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Heard about coating the filet in mustard, bake at 450 degrees on a wooden board for 4-6 hours. Take out, throw the fish away, and eat the board.

Never tried it. I remember trying carp once as a kid. Only once!!!


----------



## Deerhunter15 (May 30, 2005)

Lets see if I had a to choose between a jack and the left overs in a bait well I think I would eat the bait!!!!!


~Dh


----------



## rustyhook (Jul 17, 2004)

*Thanks Guy's!!*

I personally have never kept one, or for that matter caught one. This is my co-worker/friend that kept it. "BOBBER"; that's a good one...."eat the board". LOL. Maybe I'll wait a day or two and then ask my co-worker/friend if he ate the fish yet and how it tasted.

Otherwise....I have to go outside and do some kinda of darn RAIN DANCE, my yard is dry.

Thanks all for the laughter

Rowdy


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You got to be kidding !!!!

Charlie


----------



## beach head (May 21, 2004)

They make great sushi. Raw jack crevelle would make for a great episode of fear factor.


----------



## newman (May 21, 2004)

beach head said:


> They make great sushi. Raw jack crevelle would make for a great episode of fear factor.


That is an evil thing to do to someone...I don't think there can be enough beer involved!


----------



## Working to fish (Jul 2, 2005)

I work off shore in Angola and these people love them. Of course they hang them up in a warm damp place for a week or so to soften them up before consumption. You might want to clear this with your spouse before trying it. It does get a little smelly. 

AR


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Angola???*



Working to fish said:


> I work off shore in Angola and these people love them. Of course they hang them up in a warm damp place for a week or so to soften them up before consumption. You might want to clear this with your spouse before trying it. It does get a little smelly.
> 
> AR


***,
Where are you? I am sitting in my office in Luanda right now. I have seen all those ladies in town that sell what looks like sun-dried Jack Cravelle. I don't know if they particularily like them of they just like eating. I always suspected that they were easy to catch so that is what they sold. I have see other fish that they sell in the markets that look like nothing more than good sized AJ bait.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

They sell them in HEB so someone must eat them. Maybe we have a lot of Angolans in Houston.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

What a bunch of fish bigots! JC's come in all different size classes just like all the other fish we catch. Bigger is not better when it comes to fishing for the table. Jacks of all kinds (JC, hardtail, yellowtail, AJ, almaco etc) all get less tasty with size, not to mention wormy on some. The little guys are all much better. Now I'm not gonna tell ya that a 20 inch crevalle will beat out the same size pompano in a taste test, but it makes pretty darn good grilled fish. Use the 40 pounders for shark bait.

And scrambler, what the heck are you doin' at the HEB fish counter?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Instigator said:


> What a bunch of fish bigots! JC's come in all different size classes just like all the other fish we catch. Bigger is not better when it comes to fishing for the table. Jacks of all kinds (JC, hardtail, yellowtail, AJ, almaco etc) all get less tasty with size, not to mention wormy on some. The little guys are all much better. Now I'm not gonna tell ya that a 20 inch crevalle will beat out the same size pompano in a taste test, but it makes pretty darn good grilled fish. Use the 40 pounders for shark bait.
> 
> And scrambler, what the heck are you doin' at the HEB fish counter?


I've caught about a thousand Jacks in my life in texas and about 5 of them were less than 20 lbs.
If you want little ones you might have to go to Florida.
And a 40 lb Aj is a hell of a lot better than a 10 lb J C.


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Last year a buddy caught one at San Luis Pass. Someone next to him said it was an Amberjack. He was all smiles because it was about 20 lbs and the biggest fish caught that day. Well, he took it home and cleaned it. He invited his family over and they smoked it on the grill and said it was pretty good. He sent me a picture of it, and I about fell over when I seen it. I told him it was shark bait and nothing more and he said I didn't know what I was talking about and it tasted better that salmon. To this day he says it was some good eating. I can't wait till he catches another one to see what he does with it.


----------



## spec (Oct 14, 2004)

bobber said:


> Heard about coating the filet in mustard, bake at 450 degrees on a wooden board for 4-6 hours. Take out, throw the fish away, and eat the board.
> 
> Never tried it. I remember trying carp once as a kid. Only once!!!


LOL!!!


----------

